
Show HN: Find your competitor's Websites - aarreedd
https://www.sitesleuth.io/
======
londons_explore
This should check other basic things, for eaxmple:

* Hosted on the same IP

* Shares nameservers

* Shares an SSL certificate

* Same whois info.

~~~
aarreedd
That is a great idea and something we definitely hope to add in the future.

~~~
dkoston
Be wary of shared SSL. For example, sites on Cloudflare often share SSL carts
but are not owned by the same person. You may have to blacklist certs with
Cloudflare CNs to avoid false positives.

~~~
aarreedd
Same with IP addresses and nameservers. Unrelated sites could share the same
nameserver or IP address. But if you have a number of those factors match up
then two sites are likely related.

------
tarr11
I tried typing amazon.com, and was shown studios.amazon.com

Feels like it needs some work...

------
quizotic
Not getting this at all! How does it help find competitive websites?

~~~
aarreedd
A lot of times people will use the same Google Analytics or Adsense code on
multiple sites. This lets you find all the sites a particular code is used on.

~~~
nkristoffersen
Seems like bad practice. Do a lot of people do that? Why would I share the
same GA code between all of my sites? It would taint my analytics data and
make the analytics worthless, no?

~~~
aarreedd
Google analytics tags look like this: UA-1234567-1

For each site the last digit increments. We only use the part that stays the
same.

However it is fairly easy to get actually unique GA codes under the same
account. But many people do not do that.

With AdSense you cannot get a different publisher ID unless you set up a whole
new account.

------
jam3sn
Using Laravel Spark right?

~~~
aarreedd
Yup. Highly recommend.

